# praxissemester bei bergwerk



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mein Fahrzeugtechnik-praxissemester bei bergwerk machen könnte. beschäftigen soll ich mich da vor allem mit der fertigung von was auch immer, fahrräder fänd ich halt höchst interessant. außerdem sollte ich vielleicht ab und zu mal meinen kopf in ein konstruktionsbüro stecken...


----------



## Brägel (12. Oktober 2004)

es ist nicht böse gemeint  aber was soll das hier  Sollen wir dein Anliegen jetzt diskutieren, findest du die Telefonnummer bzw. Adresse von Bergwerk nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (12. Oktober 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nicht böse gemeint  aber was soll das hier  Sollen wir dein Anliegen jetzt diskutieren, findest du die Telefonnummer bzw. Adresse von Bergwerk nicht?


----------



## wondermike (12. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Vote machen, ob wir ihn da hin lassen wollen.


----------



## daif (13. Oktober 2004)

hmm, ob das klappt? frag mich halt auch ob das nachher ausreicht um anerkannt zu werden (an der FH)! sprich ob die Bandbreite an Tätigkeiten für dich ausreicht.

cool wäre es auf jeden Fall!
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, ruf halt mal bei BW an


----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2004)

@chickenway: Aber erst, wenn du dir n Bergwerk zulegst 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (13. Oktober 2004)

@carloz
joooooo, das hatte ich natürlich vergessen!
erst muss er n Bergwerk kaufen, dann darf er


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2004)

sagtmal, was soll der mist hier ?!! der junge will sich über nen praxissemester informieren, das hier IST ein herstellerforum von bergwerk, und da kann ihm evtl auch nen berkwerkmitarbeiter auskunft geben.

klar, @chicken, ist nicht die eleganteste lösung, selbst anrufen/vorstellen würd evtl besser kommen, aber hey, wenns sowas schon gibt (herstellerforum) dann kann mans ja auch versuchen.

aber nein. stattdessen wird er angemacht, ob er zu doof ist ne adresse rauszufinden, blah blah... was soll denn das ?!?! seid doch froh dass es leute gibt die sich für "eure" firma in dem maße interessieren.

cheers
crossie


----------



## daif (13. Oktober 2004)

????
geh halt ab oder??
niemand hier hat ihn doch ernsthaft "angegriffen"!!???
natürlich darf er fragen, aber dann darf n anderer doch auch ne "Frage" stellen oder??

du solltest das ganze nicht so eng sehen!   

ausserdem finde ich die Idee cool und würds ihm gönnen, und damit bin ich sicher nicht allein!!!

also, eeeaaaaaasssyyyyyy


----------



## Nomercy (13. Oktober 2004)

@chickenway

Neben all diesen Dingen brauchst Du ausserdem noch einen anderen Benutzernamen, ein anderes Bild und einen anderen Titel. Kurz: eine völlig neue Identität. Weiterhin wäre es nach Deiner dann erfolgten Neuanmeldung vorteilhaft, in diesem Herstellerforum 100x "Die Gebote der Bergwerkfahrer" aufzuschreiben:

Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben unsere Bundesrepublik.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben unsere Eltern.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lieben den Frieden.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer halten Freundschaft mit den Fahrern anderer Marken (ausser Canyon).
Wir Bergwerkfahrer lernen fleißig, sind ordentlich und diszipliniert.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer achten alle arbeitenden Menschen und helfen überall tüchtig mit.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer sind gute Freunde und helfen einander.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer singen und tanzen, spielen und basteln gern.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer treiben Sport und halten unseren Körper sauber und gesund.
Wir Bergwerkfahrer tragen mit Stolz unser Fahrrad. Denn wir bereiten uns darauf vor, gute Fahrer zu werden.
Gruß, Nomercy  

P.S.: Chickenway, ich denke Du erkennst eher, daß es sich hier um unseren Humor handelt. Die Jungs hier sind doch ganz locker.
Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle viel Glück für Dein Projekt.


----------



## Lumix (13. Oktober 2004)

@chickenway-user

...das war von mir natürlich nicht böse gemeint!!!!  


@croissant




@all

...wie haben hier doch alle lieb!!! ganz ganz lieb......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2004)

@ alle berkwerker: naja, kam halt so rüber. evtl hab ich auch bisschen überreagiert.

 

cheers
crossie


----------



## wondermike (13. Oktober 2004)

@Französisches Buttergebäck
Es hat ja niemand den cwu angegriffen oder runtergemacht. Ein bisschen auf dem Arm nehmen muss ja schon drin sein, oder?


----------



## Ro83er (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Chickenway!

Weil du dein Praktikum in der Fertigung machen willst geh ich mal davon aus daß du was fürs Erste suchst...

Ich bin gerade im 1.PS, zwar für Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen, aber ich denke daß sich das nicht wirklich unterscheidet...Ich weiß nicht ob Bergwerk ausbildet, bzw. eine eigene Lehrwerkstatt hat --> Je nachdem wie kulant deine FH ist wirst du dann evtl. Probleme bei der Zulassung bekommen, frag da am besten mal bei der FH nach. Außerdem glaub ich auch nicht dass eine Anfrage über ein Forum der beste Weg ist, persönliche Bewerbung od. Anruf ist da wohl immer besser.


Wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2004)

@croissant: Gaaaanz loggä bleim  Wir beissen ja garnich. 

Aber Anthony liegt wohl wieder mit Arbeit zu, daher würde ich auch sagen, dass ancallen die beste aller Lösungen ist.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Oktober 2004)

ok,ok. ich hab halt gedacht, ich frag mal hier, weil es sicher noch mehr interessiert! und bewerben dafür tu ich mich sicher nicht übers forum, nur fragen, obs plätze gibt!

(wisst ihr ich bin prinzipiell eher faul was bewerbungen angeht...)


----------



## Lumix (14. Oktober 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> ok,ok. ich hab halt gedacht, ich frag mal hier, weil es sicher noch mehr interessiert! und bewerben dafür tu ich mich sicher nicht übers forum, nur fragen, obs plätze gibt!
> 
> (wisst ihr ich bin prinzipiell eher faul was bewerbungen angeht...)




......siehe.

http://www.stepstone.de/tips/content/stepstone/default.cfm?CFID=1345243&CFTOKEN=93659067


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (14. Oktober 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @chickenway
> 
> Neben all diesen Dingen brauchst Du ausserdem noch einen anderen Benutzernamen, ein anderes Bild und einen anderen Titel. Kurz: eine völlig neue Identität. Weiterhin wäre es nach Deiner dann erfolgten Neuanmeldung vorteilhaft, in diesem Herstellerforum 100x "Die Gebote der Bergwerkfahrer" aufzuschreiben:
> 
> ...



Dem kann man bis auf die Punkte 1, 3, 8 und 10 zustimmen.


----------



## knoflok (14. Oktober 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann man bis auf die Punkte 1, 3, 8 und 10 zustimmen.




ähem...

ja und was iss mit der 4 ? 

ich meine nur: weil der lutz jetzt bei den anderen ist... ?    

da hat er halt mehr freiheiten

greetz knoflok

*derauchmaleinbergwerkwill*


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Oktober 2004)

Mmmhhh, hatte ich übersehen, ja, die 4 ist auch ein Ausnahmefall, also hier die Revision:

1, 3, 4, 8 und 10 sind nicht zustimmungswürdig ;-))


----------



## kleiner Andi (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

naja Croissant, ich finde so überreagiert hast Du nicht. Klar, hier wollte keiner was böses ( haben die Jungs ja mittlerweile ausführlich erklärt      ). Deine Reaktion versteh` ich jetzt mal so, dass Du halt viele gehaltlose Aussagen gewohnt bist aus diesem Forum und diese Meinung teile ich auch mit Dir   ( naja, leider...    ). 

Aber mal im Ernst ( um Deine/Eure Worte halbwegs aufzugreifen ): Chickenway-User möchte sich halt hier informieren und dabei will er sicher nicht 20 Postings lesen, von denen 18 für`n Arsch sind. Praxissemester ist nicht `n Ferienjob , sondern durchaus bedeutend für seine berufliche Zukunft und als Forum User hat er unsere Mithilfe ( soweit möglich ) verdient, oder nicht?

Ich hab`auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, bei ´nem Fahrradhersteller mein Praktikum zu machen ( Ich studier` Produktionstechnik, also wie Du, CWU, eine Ingenieurswissenschaft ). Für mich kamen damals Ghost, Hot Chili und auch Bergwerk ( der süddeutsche Raum halt ) in Frage. Letztendlich hab` ich mich ( dank` Top-Angebot ) für Porsche entschieden, und auch Du als Fahrzeugtechniker solltest Dir erstmal bekannte Automobilunternehmen aussuchen ( DaimlerChrysler, BMW, Audi, Ford, VW, Opel, Porsche, ..... es gibt soviel in Deutschland ). Ein Praktikantenzeugnis ( und hoffentlich ein gutes ) von einer derartigen Firma ebnet Dir den Weg in beliebige Fahrradfirmen. Wenn Du selbst noch fährst, umso besser. Dass es geil ist, sein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen... naja, ich denk`, dass muss ich hier niemand erklären    .

Klar ist es verlockend, sich gleich bei `ner Radlfabrik zu bewerben. `N Versuch ist es allemal wert, das möchte ich Dir auch nicht ausreden, probier`s einfach..... aber mit guten Zeugnissen von bekannten Firmen fällt das wesentlich leichter. Mich würd`interessieren, wo Du studierst ( Esslingen, Aalen, Ulm, Furtwangen, usw.. ). Der Ruf Deiner FH macht auch einiges aus.

Naja, genug gepostet. Für spezielle Fragen bin ich gerne bereit, Dir per PM zu helfen ( z.B. für `n Praktikum bei Porsche, da kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall behilflich sein, falls Interesse besteht    ) . Ansonsten hoff` ich, dass meine Infos halbwegs weiterhelfen.

MfG, CU Andi


----------



## Nomercy (15. Oktober 2004)

kleiner Andi schrieb:
			
		

> ... von denen 18 für`n Arsch sind...


Hallo kleiner Andi,
ich hoffe Du hattest keine Ein- oder Durchschlafstörungen. Das Thema war doch geklärt. Und irgendwie drängt sich in Deinem Post ein gewisser Widerspruch auf, findest Du nicht?  
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## carloz (15. Oktober 2004)

<fun>
*pruuust* 

@NoMercy: Der war gut 
</fun>

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Oktober 2004)

na ja - wenner als praktikant genommen wird und wenn pforzheim mit der bewerbung zur tdf 2005 genommen wird,  werde ich höchstpersönlich praktikantenkontrolle im sommer 2005 durchführen   und wehe die werstatt ist nicht gekehrt


----------

